# gun free zones



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

What are peoples thought on gun free zones? 
those of you with a CPL, do you or, don't you carry in them.
thoughts opinions?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Avoid them, if possible. They don't want me, they don't want my money.

As a further note, a lot depends on what state you are positing. In some states, signs carry force of law, and one should definitely NOT carry in places posted. In other states, signs do not carry the force of law, so it becomes a matter of voluntary compliance.

If you are referring to those places listed as out of bounds even if one had a CCL, then you are really better off to avoid those locations, because if found out, you will be going to jail.

As far as personal feelings about GFZs, I pretty much consider them to be open invitations to miscreants to do whatever they want, since, after all, they could care less about whether or not guns are permitted. Unless my presence is unavoidable, like courthouses and post offices, I try very hard to avoid GFZs.


----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

I share the sentiment, i feel there more of free fire zones for aforementioned "miscreants" as the facts show no one shoots up gun stores or shooting ranges ect.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

In Colorado, a gun free zone is defined by law as a building that has metal detectors, security, and a place to secure weapons at EVERY entrance. So no, I do not carry in them.

A business with a "no weapons" sign is not a gun free zone.


----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

i would not carry in those places either, haha i call that a horrible idea.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't go in them. They are generally not safe.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Remember: Concealed is concealed.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

that is just great


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Depending on federal/state laws some gun free zones carry the weight of the law and some do not..... 

To each his own.......


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

My bank was considering the idea of using those stickers. I wrote them a letter explaining the failed logic of those signs and what they REALLY accomplished. 

My bank does not have those signs, I still bank there, I carry into the bank every time. 

I cannot say the same for the local hospital. That is of little importance anyway as it was not accepted by Obamacare along with any other medical facility north of here in this state.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm hoping Cabela's starts selling stickers/signs:

Warning this home/business protected by
[ Beretta - CZ - Glock - Springfield......] Security Systems


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

CW said:


> I'm hoping Cabela's starts selling stickers/signs:
> 
> Warning this home/business protected by
> [ Beretta - CZ - Glock - Springfield......] Security Systems


This is an interesting point that I've pondered over. Should you advertise that fact that you're a gun owner? I'm thinking that on the one hand it could be a deterrent for bad guys and they leave you alone. But on the other hand it could be an incentive for them to burglarize your home; or worse, if they know you're home, kick in your door with guns already drawn and catch you completely off guard.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

joepeat said:


> This is an interesting point that I've pondered over. Should you advertise that fact that you're a gun owner? I'm thinking that on the one hand it could be a deterrent for bad guys and they leave you alone. But on the other hand it could be an incentive for them to burglarize your home; or worse, if they know you're home, kick in your door with guns already drawn and catch you completely off guard.


I'm with you on this one, Joe. There is no advantage to alerting someone to your being armed. The no gun zone signs are a joke unless there is armed security enforcing the rule and ensuring the safety of the unarmed people at the venue.

GW


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I hate signs. Gun Free Zone or Protected by S&W. It's all the same to me. I don't have signs on my house or vehicle and I don't like yours. Just post your hours of operation and I'll show you the same respect that I demand for myself. When I go into your place of business, I'll assume that everyone in there is armed and you can assume the same of me. I never tuck my shirt in and it doesn't have a logo on it. 

Like Steve said: Concealed is concealed.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

joepeat said:


> This is an interesting point that I've pondered over. Should you advertise that fact that you're a gun owner? I'm thinking that on the one hand it could be a deterrent for bad guys and they leave you alone. But on the other hand it could be an incentive for them to burglarize your home; or worse, if they know you're home, kick in your door with guns already drawn and catch you completely off guard.


Actually, my thinking was to get Beretta and other manufacturers to diversify into alarm systems, so that the sign would have multiple meanings. Also a good defensive posture encourages criminals to find easier prey.
Most criminals fear the light and want to hide from confrontation and detection.

The idea of armed robbers _assaulting_ your home is unlikely.
It would more likely be someone who really wanted you dead like ISIS, or a crack dealer you ticked off, in which case you need a bunker and armed escort everywhere you go.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

CW said:


> The idea of armed robbers _assaulting_ your home is unlikely.
> It would more likely be someone who really wanted you dead like ISIS, or a crack dealer you ticked off, in which case you need a bunker and armed escort everywhere you go.


I have to take exception to this statement. It is clear to me that home invasions are growing in popularity among the criminal ranks. A few years ago, such a thing was unheard of, at least in my neck of the woods. Now days it's almost commonplace.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

It seems that a lot of those "home invasions' that happen in this area turn out to be drug dealers coming to collect their money for stuff they've sold. I don't hear of a lot of "invasions" where the victim family appears to be "innocent". Most of what we see in the news are stories of Black shootings of Black residents in homes, and there generally is some undercurrent to the shooting that eventually surfaces, mostly drug related stuff or something like that.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

futureccw said:


> i would not carry in those places either, haha i call that a horrible idea.


What is a horrible idea? With no quotes or reference, it's sort of difficult to tell...


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a lifetime permit for Indiana so i abide by the laws of the state.

I don't give private buisnesses the opportunity to interfere with my personal security plan 
There are no GFZ's in Indiana beyond the list of places that the state outlines.


----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

carry into court or federal building


----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

DirtyDog said:


> What is a horrible idea? With no quotes or reference, it's sort of difficult to tell...


carry into a court, when u have a hearing, or any where with a metal detector


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

futureccw said:


> carry into a court, when u have a hearing, or any where with a metal detector


If the courthouse did not meet the definition of "Gun Free Zone" as defined in the laws of this state, I absolutely would carry. Because it would be legal for me to do so. Since they do meet the definition, I remove my gun at the door. I think I mentioned that part of the definition includes providing a place to secure your weapon.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I do not frequent places whose caretakers wish to put a bulls eye on the backs of the people who do enter them. In most of the well known cases of some coward deciding to kill as many innocent people as possible, we find that they seek out places that are known to be populated by unarmed people. Gun-free zones are an invitation to these cowards who have decided to die and are too cowardly to just jump off a building and let others alone.


----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

great video if only he were the real president


----------

